# Descriptions of varieties of Paph. venustum



## ksriramkumar (Dec 8, 2017)

I am looking for descriptions of varieties of Paph. venustum.

I manage to collate the following

Bhutanensis -- Leaves elliptic, deep purple on lower surface.

Measuresianum -- Leaves with green mottling. Flowers pale yellow with greenreticulation, lack of maroon spots

Pardinum -- Petals rich yellow with copper coloured hue towards apex

Rubra -- Petals deep wine-red. Lip wine-red with dark green reticulation

Spectabile -- Dorsal sepal rosy red at tip. Lip greenish yellow tinged rose.

Teestaensis -- Leaves sparsely spotted with purple on lower surface. Petals broadand deflexed at apex, brownish pink

Aureum -- Petals white at apex, yellow with green veins in lower half. Lip yellow with green veins and reticulation

appreciate if I could get more on any of this


----------



## ksriramkumar (Dec 11, 2017)

bump. Just in case if this was missed.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2017)

Need photos to verify!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 15, 2017)

measurianum = 'album' ie the green and yellow form. Should be plenty to search


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 22, 2020)

This is interesting. I think some of mine have these variations. 

I thought I read somewhere that a taxonomist in India described the various forms in a book or journal. Anyone have this or remember it?


----------

